# The 11 best unintentionally sexual church signs



## somnambulist (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.someecards.com/2011/04/12/unintentionally-sexual-church-signs


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 25, 2011)

Χαχαχααχαχα! Καταπληκτικά! Μα πού πας και τα βρίσκεις; Αγαπημένο μου: "A 4-inch tongue can bring a 6-foot man to his knees" χαχαχαχα! Γιατί το "Surely I Come Quickly. Amen!" ;
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2011)

Όπως επισημαίνει ένας σχολιαστής, στο βενζινάδικο, πίσω από την ταμπέλα της εκκλησίας με το «God's favorite word is Come», υπάρχει ταμπέλα που γράφει «We Pump It For You».


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> Όπως επισημαίνει ένας σχολιαστής, στο βενζινάδικο, πίσω από την ταμπέλα της εκκλησίας με το «God's favorite word is Come», υπάρχει ταμπέλα που γράφει «We Pump It For You».



Χαχαχαχαχα! Ο θεός κάνει πλάκα!


----------

